# Oophaga Pumillio Breeding



## Unnarkarl (Oct 30, 2014)

HI, i have been reading the care sheets and cant find any info on how to induce breeding in Oophaga pumilio.
I have four (2 males/2females i think) in a 18x18x24 exo terra with lots af hiding spaces, 5 bromelieds and 8 film canisters and its in a very low traffic area. I feed them every 2-3 days with calsium dusted D.melonagaster and every other week i give them D3- and vitamins. Its also has a lot af springtails and isopods.
Its plugged to a fogger that goes on 5 times every day(24hours) for 30 minutes each time.
Is there anything else i can do? 
Am i overcrowding them ?


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Do you notice male on male aggression? Yes it is probably overcrowded. Try to pull a pair out and set it up in another tank (or a big plastic bin) with broms and canisters. Then you'll have less stress and get to see if the pairs like each other. If after a few months, still nothing, switch the females to see if that helps.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

Foggers are different from misting systems, which are preferred for dart frogs. Also, correct me if I'm wrong, but 30 minutes is a long time.


----------



## Coqui (Jan 17, 2013)

I agree it maybe a little crowded in that size tank and male to male aggression might be a problem. Also you didn't say or I read it too fast how long the frogs have been in this setup? Some species breed like rabbits compare to others. 
Misting helps and fingers crossed. 
Ps. Patience lol
Good luck


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Are you using leaf litter? If the frogs don't like the canisters, they will often instead use the leaf litter for their clutches. 

some comments 

Ed


----------

